# Marvel's Agents of SHIELD: Erster Teaser-Trailer zu Season 6



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Marvel's Agents of SHIELD: Erster Teaser-Trailer zu Season 6* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Marvel's Agents of SHIELD: Erster Teaser-Trailer zu Season 6*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2019)

WTF?! Macht mal bitte !!!!!!!!!!SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!! Alarm hinter Serien-Trailern... Habe was erfahren, was mir gerade so gar nicht gefällt


----------



## Cobar (31. Januar 2019)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> WTF?! Macht mal bitte !!!!!!!!!!SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!! Alarm hinter Serien-Trailern... Habe was erfahren, was mir gerade so gar nicht gefällt


Really??? Du guckst dir einen "Teaser Trailer" an und beschwerst dich über mögliche Spoiler?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Really??? Du guckst dir einen "Teaser Trailer" an und beschwerst dich über mögliche Spoiler?



Ich weiß, war dumm  Aber bei jedem kommt mal dieser Brainlag durch, wo man unbeholfen denkt:"Oh geil, das mach ich jetzt mal..."


----------



## tt7crocodiles (31. Januar 2019)

Und was genau taugt dir nicht? Dass Coulson und May angeblich zusammen sind?


----------



## Wired (31. Januar 2019)

Season 6.....

..... *WOW!*


----------

